# Does the Kindle 3 fix the case cracking problem?



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just got my new Kindle 3 after selling my Kindle 2 to a friend.  I avoided the amazon case because of the cracking issues on my k2.  I stopped by target today since right now im caseless and needed something.  All they had was the amazon case so I picket it up, I figure I can return it if I dont like it.  The whole attachment tab thing still looks questionable to me, I dont like how wrong it feels if the kindle leans forward of the back and I worry about it.  Anyone know if they fixed this issue?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have this case on my K3, have been using it since it arrive months ago. Not one problem, the Kindle always lays flat on the back cover. If it is used as intended, there should be no issues. If the Kindle is not laying flat, either the case is defective or it is not being held properly.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

I have some of these:
http://www.amazon.com/Smak-Dab-Cover-Secure-Clip-Kindle/dp/B003F5C0PK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1288321682&sr=8-1

Works great, not expensive, and keeps the Kindle from pulling away from the back of the cover.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Jasonmh said:


> I have some of these:
> http://www.amazon.com/Smak-Dab-Cover-Secure-Clip-Kindle/dp/B003F5C0PK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1288321682&sr=8-1
> 
> Works great, not expensive, and keeps the Kindle from pulling away from the back of the cover.


Ditto. I had a couple of worries when I got it -

I thought it might "stand out" but it doesn't at all. Most of the time it's pretty unnoticable.

I also was worried about it falling off and getting lost - but it's quite secure.

Then I was worried it would put a dent in my case - nope, hasn't left any kind of mark at all.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I still wont get a case that uses the hinges.  Even if I know how to hold it properly, we have a lot of people that go through our house each day (we seem to be the center hub of the family) and I would be heartbroken if someone picked it up wrong and it got hurt.

Fortunately there is enough options out there that do not use the hinges I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything.


----------



## mmrocker13 (Oct 7, 2010)

I loved the hinges--and never had a problem with my K2...but I also had an M-edge cover that had the hinges and the two corner tabs. The both of them together were perfect. GEE, I WISH SOMEONE ELSE WOULD MAKE ONE LIKE THAT.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Uh my husband cracked mine the second I showed it to him.  He was...investigating it.  With his usual brute enthusiasm.  It's in a JAVOedge case now.  I don't claim to be the rule though, merely an exception.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well after a day of use I really dont care for the case, it will be going back.  I even added Velcro to help secure and I just dont like the way it sits with that hinge.  Plus the case feels more like a hard cover book and I prefer a more soft leather style.  Looks ill be ordering something online, something with holding straps.

Thanks for the input guys!  Loving the k3 it self so far!


----------

